# ANTS! ANTS! ANTS!



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry, don't know if any one remembers that SNL skit...
Any way, we have an ant problem in our family room. They seem to be coming in from out side some how. There's a little colony near the lizard tank and one across the room near the cat food and water and Widget's cage. I put down some ant traps but they only did so much. Is there anything safe I can put down that won't make the critters sick? We have some natural stuff at work but not sure how well it works. Any ideas? :?


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

A jar with a funnel with sugar water inside it. Then fill the holes in the wall with wall putty to keep then from coming in.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

it's almost like pooka has dealt with this before, isn't it... :lol:


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Interesting. They can't crawl out of that? What's around the lip of the jar? glue?

Not sure if this matters...they are tiny black ants. :|


----------



## ArJay (Mar 15, 2011)

I used to get those at my old apartment because my roommates wouldn't clean up after themselves. :roll: They're a pain to get rid of because they're so tiny. I'd wipe everything down with lemon or cinnamon mixed with vinegar because they're supposed to hate it and then put those little ant traps down. The traps wont do much if you don't try to control the infestation.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Yea glue so they can't crawl out of there. They usually cant get out of there, also if you put raid in the holes they are coming out of and then putty the holes they'll take it back to the nest without it touching your hogs and kill the queen which is the root of the problem. The little ants I had never were able to crawl out of there.


----------



## v.bow (Nov 1, 2010)

if you can get your pets out of the way for a week, i find that the best way to get rid of ants in is poisoned food.
they come in liquid form and you just put a drip or 4 every few days and it ill dry and they ants will pick at it and bring it back to the colony

http://www.ehow.com/how_4434964_ant-kil ... works.html

i buy mine at a gardening store but theres a recipe above that ive tried and its a hit and miss.
if your afraid for your pets, you can try to find out where they are coming from and what i did was get a syringe and squeeze some into the hole they coming from so your pets cant get at it. few drop is all you need.


----------



## toast (Dec 15, 2010)

How funny! Mom and I were just talking about this earlier. I'll have to double check with her, but I think one of the things she mentioned was a spray bottle with vinegar and some kind of oil. I can't remember if it's peppermint or what... I'll definitely ask her tomorrow and get back to you!


----------



## luvnfitz (Apr 8, 2011)

i never tried it, but a lady i know who cleans house said to rub the area where the ants are with the original dove bar soap. the ants dont like the smell & it wont harm your pets.


----------

